# Wärmeleitpaste vs. Wärmeleitpads



## Miezekatze (10. März 2010)

*Wärmeleitpaste vs. Wärmeleitpads*

*Hi,

was ist eigtl besser? Wärmeleitpaste oder Wäremleitpads?!

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt und könnt mir ein paar Feedbacks geben?

Und welche Wärmeleitpaste würdest ihr empfehlen?

Nice Greetz
*


----------



## kress (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste vs. Wärmeleitpads*

Benutze immer WLP, da sie für mich angenehmer zum Auftragen ist.
Eine empfehlenswerte Paste ist wohl die Arctic Cooling Mx2.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste vs. Wärmeleitpads*

Wärmeleitpads sind relativ dick und verteilen sich nicht so gut. Paste ist eindeutig die bessere Wahl.

Ich empfehle Coollaboratory Liquid Pro. Das ist Flüssigmetall-WLP. Sehr leicht aufzutragen, sehr gute Leistung, hält ewig.
Inzwischen gibt es auch Liquid Ultra. Wie die ist, weiß ich nicht, ich habe sie noch nie ausprobiert.

Bedenke, dass Flüssigmetall auch Nachteile hat: Wenn du nicht aufpasst, kann es einen Kurzschluss geben und es gibt Rückstände auf der CPU und am Kühlerboden. Die Rückstände sind aber egal, wenn man danach wieder Flüssigmetall nimmt und wenn man auch nur halbwegs aufpasst, sind Kurzschlüsse praktisch ausgeschlossen.


----------



## exa (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste vs. Wärmeleitpads*

Paste ist besser, denn nur die kann man so dünn auftragen, dass sie das tut was sie soll: nur die Luftlücken schließen

Pads sind meist zu dick, Ausnahme bildet das Metalpad, das muss aber einbrennen, schmilzt dabei und ist deswegen eig eher Paste denn Pad


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste vs. Wärmeleitpads*

Das Liquid Metalpad hat eine schlechtere Leistung als Flüssigmetall-WLP oder auch normale WLP. Wenn Metall, dann richtig.


----------



## Own3r (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste vs. Wärmeleitpads*

Ich sage auch, dass WLP besser ist als ein Pad. Denn die Pads sind zu dick, was wiederum isoliert.


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste vs. Wärmeleitpads*

Mein Tipp: spar dir das geld für teure "super Wärmeleitpaste". Ich habe eine sehr teure mal gekauft und inzwischen zig  beigelegte Tuben vom jeweiligen CPU-Hersteller (bei Kauf einer CPU) mit  erhalten. Merk-/fühlbar ist der Unterschied dermaßen gering, dass ich  ohne schlechtes Gewissen zu einer no-name Paste raten kann.

Kann natürlich auch Blödsinn sein


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste vs. Wärmeleitpads*

Ich kann mich noch an einen Test erinnern, bei dem Liquid Metal grade mal um zwei Grad besser war als die beste normale WLP.

Bei Wärmeleitpasten gibt es jetzt nicht so große Unterschiede bei den Temps.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste vs. Wärmeleitpads*

Andererseits ist WLP aber auch nicht teuer. Eine Spritze Liquid Pro oder Thermal Elixer kostet 7,90€, das ist nicht viel und reicht für mehrere Anwendungen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste vs. Wärmeleitpads*

Der größte Vorteil von Liquid Metal ist, dass man es im Gegensatz zur normalen WLP nie mehr wechseln muß, aber ansonsten ist es nur für Übertakter interessant.


----------



## Mastersound200 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste vs. Wärmeleitpads*

Nuja... WLP^^ aber hier muss man beim auftragen aufpassen^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. April 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste vs. Wärmeleitpads*

klar, auch die beste WLP kann nur funktionieren wenn man sie richtig aufträgt. Man kann sich das geld für überteuerte WLPs sparen, ne günstige gut aufgetragen is genau so gut. Und wegen 1nem Crad was die teure vielleicht doch besser is, geb ich nicht das doppelte oder noch mehr aus^^
Ich hab sehr gute erfahrungen mit dieser hier gemacht : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Revoltec Thermal Grease Nano (Wrmeleitpaste), 6 g


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. April 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste vs. Wärmeleitpads*

Zu flüssigmetal-Pasten:
Dazu hatte ich auch mal einen Thread aufgemacht. Im Endeffekt hab ich mich dann davon überzeugen lassen, dass das Zeug Mist ist.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...aermeleitpaste-empfehlenswert.html#post258826


----------



## stefan.marwede (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste vs. Wärmeleitpads*

Hallo leute ich hab mal einen kleinen Beitrag gemacht in wie weit 
da was besser ist in dem ich das einfach getestet habe.

Schaut euch einfach den beitrag auf meiner Homepage an.
http://www.wb-blog.de/blog/technik/49-cpu-waermeleitpaste-vs-waermeleitpad-test.html


----------

